# IBS



## Valerie Newman (Sep 3, 2015)

Not sure how to do this. New to site.

Having terrible time tying to get help with intermittent diarrhea/constipation, nausea, bloating, cramping, wgt loss and loss of appetite since March. Family doctor was trying to treat me but finally gave up this past week and sent me to gastroenterologist

because nothing she did seemed to help or I couldn't tolerate the meds she put me on. ( bentyl, levsin, linzess). Had endoscopy, colonoscopy, catscan, MRI, stomach emptying study, ALL NORMAL. Told to go in high fiber diet, take Carafate 4 time a day and do not take laxatives. Bentyl constipates me. levsin lowered my blood pressure, and linzess gave me violent diarrhea.

Now I am seeing a nurse practicioner in GI office. She wants a food diary with symptoms, and meds. If I go three days without BM take Miralax every 2 hrs x 3. Ordered a breath test for small bowel infection, (awaiting results.) Gave blood today for celiac disease. So very frustrated. Had to take the miralax as ordered and it caused so much pain and didn't work for two days after taking dulcolax supp. Keep having weakness with light headedness. Very depressed. Hope something can help soon. following Frissora's diet for the sensitive stomach since last Friday, but having hard time shopping and cooking for it until I get used to it. This was long, I know, but need support and encouragement. Thanx


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

I would say eat some almonds and peaches for breakfast. These help ibs issues. take this drink for low blood sugar (low blood sugar can cause depression). It helps b12 assimilation too. raw cacao tsp, dark maple syrup 2 tsp, 8 oz coffee. Drink this exactly 10:00 am


----------

